# Cakes For Dogs



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If there was a bakery in your town that baked cakes and cupcakes specifically for dogs only, would you buy them?

I'm talking items like this :


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would, as long as the ingredients are clearly listed. I would only buy them for special occasions though, like birthdays.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have bought items in the past like that from Pet Boutiques unfortunately I need to drive about 40 minutes to get there.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm thinking about starting my own business because I'm tired of being unemployed and not being able to find work!!

I used to be a baker/cake decorator but there's TOO MANY bakeries here for humans and barely any for dogs and as far as I can see, the pet boutiques only sell the cookies with icing on them.

I could most certainly list all the ingredients I use, it would be all natural food. 

There's a few flavours I have in mind... peanut butter... banana...bacon... maybe even cherry! I saw one recipe that even uses ground beef.

My dogs may enjoy being test subjects haha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The golden retriever cookies are fantastic!

I think it would be a great idea to start a dog bakery business in your area.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can buy cookie cutters of all sorts of different breeds! 

I already made a logo for the business haha.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would, again if the ingredients were listed so you knew what was in them. Again would do it for special occasions like bdays and gotcha days etc!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Did you make the items in the pictures? Those are awesome!

I would think you would need to be in a higher end area with a lot of foot traffic, close to a doggy daycare or vet or training facility would be ideal. Maybe even see if you could get a few places to sell your items to see how it goes in the way of sales before going into a lease of a building and remodel.

I almost forgot to answer you real question! I would only buy for special occasions as well, unless it was something I went by often then I might buy more often.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It looks like it's pretty even that some would and some wouldn't! 

I plan on doing it from home and just having people place order via phone/web at first to see how it goes because it won't cost me anything except ingredients that way, and that's pretty cheap! 

I found a great website that has pretty much every breed of cookie cutter so I may get a few of the popular breeds. 

I think I'll focus on cookies at first since they'd probably be the most popular then have the option for people to order cupcakes and cakes on special occasions.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I get cookies for my guys on holidays.
I have gotten a cake in the past. A bunch of us got puppies at the same time so we threw them a birthday party when they all turned 1!

Three dog bakery has tons of stores around and I think they do pretty good business.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

We have a girl here,in Bulgaria,that makes great dog cakes.And they're safe for our paws.  I'd totally get treats/cake for my boy. Here are some of them-tell me if the link works.  She has two golden girls,to try the treats. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.447254855305358.108178.341781605852684&type=3


----------



## Duke08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Whenever my wife I drive down to Indianapolis we stop by the Three Dog Bakery in Noblesville. They have a great selection of baked doggie treats and Cam loves their "Drooly Dream Bar"!!!:

Here is a link to Three Dog Bakery... All Natural Puppy & Dog Treats, Food & Biscuits | Three Dog Bakery

Edit: The website does not list any of the fresh baked treats for the dogs. Each store has a large display of all the fresh treats (just like a donut shop) in addition to their prepackaged stuff.


----------

